# From southern France Into Germany - which route?



## Deleted member 48528 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi All, we are setting off in a few days to France, wending our way down to Provence, havn't been to that part before. Want to visit it in May before it gets too hot. Our van is quite wide, 7.5m long so any advice re places to avoid would be appreciated. We thought about then driving along the coast and heading north into Germany to visit the Black Forest and Bavaria, has anyone gone this way? What would be the best route? I’m not a fan of windy roads with longs drops four inches from the wheels :scared: we will be away til end of July.

At least, that is the plan. Poor old Dave has gone down with shingles this week, just after we booked the ferry and everything, so not looking forward to the 500 mile drive to Dover. If the heat makes it too uncomfortable for him we may well have to stay in the north instead. The blessing of motorhoming  is that nothing is set in stone so holidays not ruined if plans have to change a bit.

Cheers 
Lesley and Dave


----------



## mark61 (Apr 19, 2018)

I'd probably go from Provence through Italy and Austria into Bavaria, Black Forrest on way back. Unless you are thinking of heading further east. 
Sure it can all be done on big main roads, although they may be a bit winding.


----------



## barryd (Apr 19, 2018)

Provence is fantastic.  Its one of my favourite places in Europe.  If your going to drive along the coast into Italy though I presume you mean the Cote D'Azur?  It is stunning but its not the twisty roads you need to worry about on the coast its the traffic and parking. We use a scooter so not a problem but bear in mind of your going to visit that stretch of coast in the van it does get busy and I wouldnt imagine enjoyable in a Motorhome.  The back roads are fine though away from the coast and if your just transiting, take the toll road motorway.  If your just transiting though you may be better heading over the French Alps and down to Turin and avoiding the coast altogether.

Whichever way you do that trip your not going to be able to avoid the twisties and climbs but the roads are generally very good and of course its the best scenery.


----------



## Deleted member 48528 (Apr 19, 2018)

Thanks very much. We've only driven abroad twice, both times in France, so are not at all familiar with the roads in other countries, just thought maybe the coast road was the most easy. We'll take a look at the route you suggest and think again. 

Cheers
Lesley


----------



## Robina (Apr 22, 2018)

Roverdave said:


> Hi All, we are setting off in a few days to France, wending our way down to Provence, havn't been to that part before. Want to visit it in May before it gets too hot. Our van is quite wide, 7.5m long so any advice re places to avoid would be appreciated. We thought about then driving along the coast and heading north into Germany to visit the Black Forest and Bavaria, has anyone gone this way? What would be the best route? I’m not a fan of windy roads with longs drops four inches from the wheels :scared: we will be away til end of July.
> 
> At least, that is the plan. Poor old Dave has gone down with shingles this week, just after we booked the ferry and everything, so not looking forward to the 500 mile drive to Dover. If the heat makes it too uncomfortable for him we may well have to stay in the north instead. The blessing of motorhoming  is that nothing is set in stone so holidays not ruined if plans have to change a bit.
> 
> ...



Are you sure you want to set off with shingles? It can be very debilitating. Good luck anyway.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Apr 22, 2018)

We have done this route several times, as James’ daughter lives in Antibrs and a good friend lives near Stuttgart. We do till free and do not go through Switzerland as we’re over 4 ton and the vignette works out expensive for a few days. 

The route we have found best is to go up from Antibes, into Nice - avoid the Grasse road.  Nice to Annott, Dignes les Bains and then following the road up to Grenoble.   Grenoble (use the motorway to get around the city) on the 1075, Chambery, amberieu en bugey and then Blurb en Bresse. Besancon and then Freiburg. 

We are an A class at 7.55 m. This which is very doable. And quite pretty.  Enjoy. 
Let me know if you want some stopovers en route.


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Apr 22, 2018)

We went last year from Provence to the Rhine.

It depends where you finish up in Provence. We were in Haute Provence and headed north from Annecy, skirting round the west of Geneva to join the the Besancon- Mulhouse road and across the Rhine to Freiburg then one is on the edge of the Black Forest.

Geoff


----------



## Deleted member 48528 (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks Robina, Dave is on powerful antibiotics and painkillers, and taking it easy, hopefully it is knocking it on the head. He says he feels able to drive, and once we get across the water we can take it easy for as long as it takes.

Thanks Nicholsong and Clunegapyears, that looks like a very promising route and will save driving into Italy and Switzerland. Would like to see the Côte d’Azur even if only briefly. Some stopovers would be much appreciated if it's no trouble. We are going for three months altogether, Provence first before it gets too hot, so probably spending a long time going north and into Germany, playing it by ear.

Cheers
Lesley


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 22, 2018)

I have driven the coastal road along the Cote d'Azur quite a few times. There is some spectacular scenery and if you check the POIs you will find a goodly number of options though these do diminish the further east that you go.

It is not a road to take it you're in a hurry ... But it's worth it.

I recommend highly visiting Menton. It's a real favourite of mine though there are not many options for staying overnight. You will find a couple of options in the POIs which I suggest you might try.


----------



## barryd (Apr 22, 2018)

If you want a guide to the Cote D'Azur I did a PDF Download in 2015 and you can find it on my downloads page here.  Downloads - Adventures In Hank The Tank

I love it there but we do mainly use the scooter so bear that in mind if you read through the guide as a lot of the places we stayed were inland but some lovely spots.  One little secret gem we found was at Cabasson, its in the guide.  We didnt stay there but there is a little site not far from the secluded beach and it would be a cracking place to stay if you had some good weather and fancied a bit of a quite time by a really scenic bay and beach.


----------



## Deleted member 48528 (Apr 23, 2018)

Many thanks Chris and Barry. No, we definitely won't be in a hurry, want to savour it all 

That is such a useful guide Barry, have downloaded it to print and read at leisure. We don't have other transport and we have the dog, so it limits things a little bit, but this will help us no end :bow:

What's this about shorts?! Are you not allowed to wear shorts?

Lesley


----------



## barryd (Apr 23, 2018)

Roverdave said:


> Many thanks Chris and Barry. No, we definitely won't be in a hurry, want to savour it all
> 
> That is such a useful guide Barry, have downloaded it to print and read at leisure. We don't have other transport and we have the dog, so it limits things a little bit, but this will help us no end :bow:
> 
> ...



Ah. I assume you mean the French campsite rule about wearing shorts in campsite swimming pools.  Completely bonkers but yes it is true although some but not many turn a blind eye.  We dont stay on campsites very often but at the far end of the Cote D Azur your very much limited and there are virtually no Aires or wilding the further you get beyond Frejus and Nice towards Monaco.  Speedos / trunks is the rule generally and no casual (baggy) shorts even if they are your swimming shorts.  Crackers but there you go.  The sea is much nicer anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 48528 (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh well, forewarned, but it does sound bonkers.  I'm a painter, so sketch away everywhere, and I just heard from an American friend that in certain public places like parks etc in some states you need to have an entertainment license to be allowed to set up your easel 

Lesley


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 23, 2018)

Another vote for Collobrieres - it's a lovely place to spend time.

There's a good walk to take above the town up into the hills. Quite strenuous but well worth it.


----------



## Deleted member 48528 (Apr 24, 2018)

Watched a programme last night with a very unfunny couple of comedians because they were in the Côte d’Azur. Well and truly put us off the towns, Monte Carlo, Monaco, Nice,all high rise blocks and traffic, looked horrendous. Think we'll Stick inland and just hunt for some small beaches. Looked like ?Blackpool with palm trees :lol-053:


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 24, 2018)

Don't be put off. The promenades in the major resorts are in my view very attractive indeed.

They epitomise elegance ...


----------



## barryd (Apr 25, 2018)

Roverdave said:


> Oh well, forewarned, but it does sound bonkers.  I'm a painter, so sketch away everywhere, and I just heard from an American friend that in certain public places like parks etc in some states you need to have an entertainment license to be allowed to set up your easel
> 
> Lesley



Sorry Lesley.  I somehow managed to edit your post yesterday rather than quote it.

I meant to add

Oh blimey!  A painter! Once you get to the Vaucluse department in Provence you wont want to leave. Its artist Mecca.  Year in Provence territory.  I Can never put my finger on it why I love that region so much until I return and it just feels right.  Hot sunny days wandering along back roads on the scooter, not much traiffic. its fantastic.


----------



## Deleted member 48528 (Apr 25, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing Provence, especially in May. Extra pencils packed. I never want to come back from France anyway, might just claim asylum


----------

